# whats on



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

we have one going on in Knowlton (eastern townships) on saturday. a bit of a hike for you ottawa boys , but its a real nice shoot.2x15 targets so its done early. i dont know of anything else.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks Jeronimo.. if anything else let us know....:darkbeer:


----------



## make'm bleed (Apr 6, 2009)

Classic... it one nice shoot up there
good bunch of trad shooter..
Rodny Wright area...


----------



## make'm bleed (Apr 6, 2009)

81 rue Victoria, Lac Brome J0E 1V0
Knowlton..
one more but better leave tomorow it in the Gaspé region...:darkbeer:


----------



## make'm bleed (Apr 6, 2009)

3D homologué à Le Gardeur le 7 mars
225 chemin de la Presqu'Île


----------

